# Honda HS 928 Snowblower



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in NE Pa., if any bodies interested. Gonna list local but if any bodies nearby and interested let me know. Gonna try and get some pics soon, messed up my knee and it's tough getting around, just waiting on surgery. Anyways it didn't get a lot of use, I worked solo, just for the big snow. Asking 1100.00 Also have 2 other single stage blowers, ones a Honda 5/20 also.


----------

